# 29 g. Low Tech African Congo Biotope-ish



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

My humble Journal: This tank is still in process. 



I set this tank up over a month ago and thought I would share a bit about it.
Please ignore the South American fish in the "African bio-tope" here- they are temporary residents. 



I wont tell you of the equipment here: its just basic stuff I had. 

Well, maybe the light: Finnex 24/7 Planted +


Plants:



10 plants of anubias petite
1 anubias ( larger species I have had a long time but cannot identify). 

1 Echinodorus Aflame Sp. Wild Blood (Hybrid) ( Purchased from member here- @JoraaÑ). This plant is finally growing some new leaves. I thought I had killed it because Im such a plant noob, but starting to come back. There is hope for me JoraaN  )

1 Nymphae sp. ( I got this beautiful lily from @OVT. He could identify what variety it is- because I forget.).
Java Fern variety duren besar ( Okay, this is where the biotope goes side-ways. But, this java fern is gorgeous. Received from @Bartohog


As you can see, this tank is pretty much built on PT member plants so if anyone has any crinium or aponogeton please message me. I think either will help to cover up back glass. 



Any suggestions for plants or decor placement? Im thinking I may put in some rock, but unsure of what type would look best. 

Almost forgot what fish will be going in here:

12- phenocogrammus fantastique. A very rare wild Congo tetra. 
1-2 pairs of nanochromis splendens.

The nanochromis splendens

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...agazine.com/assets/015/60869.jpg&action=click

The phenocohgrammus fantastique
https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...cogrammus-sp.”Fantastique”-2.jpg&action=click


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

You need root tab!! wild sp. mixed...Hybrid. once established you will be amazed with color...Not like what you get these days in tissue culture.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/nanochromis-splendens-a-splendid-discovery-full.htm

These are a bucket list species for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

mbkemp said:


> Nanochromis splendens: A Splendid Discovery
> 
> These are a bucket list species for me.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike!
This is a great little fish. Jeff had them on his list at Aquatic Clarity a few days ago. 

I would have ordered, but buying those Altums kinda messed me up until they put on some size. I have had to shuffle my tanks all around. Not that I am not over-joyed to do so. 

Do you think 1 pair would be best for this size tank? It will be just the splendens and the tetras. Thanks for sharing that article- Ill take a look at it.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

@Greggzs? I would so much appreciate your input on this. 
I promise to be well-behaved today.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

A couple of things caught my eye in that article. First, these fish like a decent amount of flow. Second, they may need a decent amount of space for multiple pairs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

mbkemp said:


> A couple of things caught my eye in that article. First, these fish like a decent amount of flow. Second, they may need a decent amount of space for multiple pairs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, after reading it looks I will need to just keep it to one pair. Also, add a power head or the like to get the water movement they need. I know the tetra comes from riverine conditions- so, it will be perfect for both of them.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Discusluv said:


> @Greggzs? I would so much appreciate your input on this.
> I promise to be well-behaved today.


Oh come on, your are always well behaved!:grin2:

Just not sure input on what? And always glad to chime in.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Aesthetics: How can I make it look more appealing? Add more wood, possible rock? Layout design?


The Echinodorus Aflame has had root tabs from the start- but has only put out 3 new leaves in 3 months. I fertilize through the water column as well with Seachem ferts: NPK, Iron, Flourish, Advance, and Excel from directions on back of bottle 3 x weekly.
75% water change 1 X weekly.
Does this plant need something more? Maybe it needs the addition of Co2 and higher light than I have? 

Or, maybe just for you to say it looks nice


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Discusluv said:


> Or, maybe just for you to say it looks nice


I do like this type of tank, and this one is starting out very nicely. Simple, clean, and tranquil. 

Personally I would keep it that way, but as always the important thing is what looks good to YOUR eye.

When I was low tech (many, many years), my ferns/anubias/crypts did best with very low light. Meant very slow growth and took plenty of patience, but that's what kept my plants healthiest and algae free. 

So my concern for you will be balancing the light needs of the E. Aflame and the ferns/anubias. To get some color out of the Echinodorus, my guess is it will require a fair amount of light. And with LED's, to get enough PAR in a corner means PAR will be even higher in the center. Just the nature of PAR drop off from center. 

But as always, probably the best source of advice for you are those who are currently having success with a similar set up. I would be finding them and reading their journals. 

Good luck with this, and keep up with the journal. I look forward to seeing where this goes from here. Subscribed!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@Discusluv: Nymphaea stellata aka Dwarf Water Lilly. Looks good next to Nymphaea taiwan (which is all bright green and that I think you have some of).
Let me know if you want more Java Fern (and/or other plants as a have a bunch to spread around). I also just bought a bunch of sand blasted Manzanita wholesale, if you are interested.

Happy New Year!

PS: your fish always looks too good to be real


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> @*Discusluv*: Nymphaea stellata aka Dwarf Water Lilly. Looks good next to Nymphaea taiwan (which is all bright green and that I think you have some of).
> Let me know if you want more Java Fern (and/or other plants as a have a bunch to spread around). I also just bought a bunch of sand blasted Manzanita wholesale, if you are interested.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> ...


 Happy New Year to you as well!
Thats right- Nymphae Stellata!
I do have more of the N. tawain, it is growing really good. Ill put some next to the Stellata to pop the color. 

I have plants for you as well- remember- the Crypt Flamingo? And Im going to give you the Echinodorus Aflame as well (if you want it). I just cant get it to grow. I think it needs Co2. 

I love Java Fern and always welcome more. . I have so many varieties now I cant keep track.
Ill take a look at what you have in Manzanita, sure. 



I took a picture of my 180 tonight, you can see how the java fern are going crazy. The picture is not the best- but, you will get a good idea anyways.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Bartohog said:


> you are growing the ferns beautifully


The ferns are all from you, so it helps to get a quality product to begin with.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Bartohog said:


> you are growing the ferns beautifully


High praise considering the source!:wink2:

And agreed, healthy plants and well presented. Nice work.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Greggz said:


> High praise considering the source!:wink2:
> 
> And agreed, healthy plants and well presented. Nice work.


Thank you.


----------



## Plantedcichlid (Mar 5, 2018)

Beautiful, I wish my 180 looked like that, any dosing on that tank?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Plantedcichlid said:


> Beautiful, I wish my 180 looked like that, any dosing on that tank?


 Im sorry, I missed your comment. 


Yes, I dose with Seachem liquid fertilizers per back of bottle instructions/dose: NPK, Advance, FE, and Flourish + Excel. 

The NPK I dose 2 X weekly
The Flourish 3 X "
Advance 3-4 X " ( I have noticed a significant growth of my Java ferns after dosing with this. It has been about 4 months since started with Advance.)

Excel at least 5X "


I also use root tabs around stem plants


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@Discusluv, and now I want your driftwood, in addition to your fish. Every time I get content, you had to post another picture.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

@Discusluv, I am just finding this journal now. I really like what you have done with the scape here. It is simple, yet intricate enough to be able to look at it for quite a while enjoying more natural behaviors of the fish you are keeping.

Nice work, especially considering it is a 29 gallon. I know how difficult those (really any 12 inch deep tank) can be to scape! I'll be following along on your journey!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

OVT said:


> @*Discusluv*, and now I want your driftwood, in addition to your fish. Every time I get content, you had to post another picture.


Thanks my friend 

Bump:


Grobbins48 said:


> @*Discusluv*, I am just finding this journal now. I really like what you have done with the scape here. It is simple, yet intricate enough to be able to look at it for quite a while enjoying more natural behaviors of the fish you are keeping.
> 
> Nice work, especially considering it is a 29 gallon. I know how difficult those (really any 12 inch deep tank) can be to scape! I'll be following along on your journey!


 Thank you! 

The anubias is really melting back hard- kind of disappointing. Not sure if it is the normal transition from emersed to submersed growth or something else. 

This tank is at 82 degrees right now because of the discus, maybe anubias doesn't care for this temperate.


----------



## Plantedcichlid (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi discusluv, how long does a bottle of advance last for your 180z thanks


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

As long as the rizhome is firm and without rot, Anubias will be fine. Do peel off the melting leaves.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Plantedcichlid said:


> Hi discusluv, how long does a bottle of advance last for your 180z thanks


I use it for my 180g., 60g., and 2- 30 gallon tanks- so unsure about them individually. I looked at my Amazon order and looks like a 2L bottle lasts appx. 3 months.


----------

